# 2015 Nissan Altima Sun Visor Removal



## cbutler25 (Aug 25, 2019)

I need help with removing the driver side sun visor. I finally decided to replace it instead of dealing with a quick fix. Can anybody give me advice on how to pop the cover? I have tried to pry each corner gently but no luck. I don't want to break it with force so I'm seeing if anybody knows of any easy way to get it off. I have not had any luck with google/youtube.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I haven't specifically done a 2015 Altima, but on any other Nissan all I've ever done is used a panel tool under the edge of the cover and popped it off.


----------



## cbutler25 (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks


----------

